# app routine programs VS experience



## alexvega (Jun 10, 2019)

hi everyone, after some years wasted in bad habits and alcohol, i want to come back to the  gym, i have see some app that may help me, but i would like hear you commets,
or suggestion,  too if any can help me to make a program i will a ppreciate-
i'm 47 yd, 109 kg, 5.8 tall. thanks


----------



## Montego (Jun 10, 2019)

alexvega said:


> hi everyone, after some years wasted in bad habits and alcohol, i want to come back to the  gym, i have see some app that may help me, but i would like hear you commets,
> or suggestion,  too if any can help me to make a program i will a ppreciate-
> i'm 47 yd, 109 kg, 5.8 tall. thanks


What are your goals?


----------



## REHH (Jun 11, 2019)

Montego said:


> What are your goals?




Yes give more info


----------



## alexvega (Jun 11, 2019)

thanks!  well i need to loss fat and gain muscle mass. i know its hard to come back to those lovely years ago with density and big, but may be looks healthy with some muscle


----------



## alexvega (Nov 13, 2020)

hello  brothers i?m back to ask for inf that can help me, my target its to get i shape, and lost fat, 
this is my question should i do  cardio or do gym ? thanks


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 15, 2020)

alexvega said:


> hello  brothers i?m back to ask for inf that can help me, my target its to get i shape, and lost fat,
> this is my question should i do  cardio or do gym ? thanks



You can start with a basic weight lifting program and do some cardio either after a workout or on rest days. A basic 5 x 5 program 3 time per week is great for starting - google 5 x 5 routines and choose 1 that suits you.


----------



## Peterkay (Nov 16, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> You can start with a basic weight lifting program and do some cardio either after a workout or on rest days. A basic 5 x 5 program 3 time per week is great for starting - google 5 x 5 routines and choose 1 that suits you.



Most importantly I forgot to mention diet. You cannot lose body fat with workout and cardio alone. You have to eat in a calorie defecit. See the post "Read Me First - Homework #1 for Newbies" also the thread psted by Derek Wilson on Losing fat while gaining muscle.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 16, 2020)

alexvega said:


> hello  brothers i?m back to ask for inf that can help me, my target its to get i shape, and lost fat,
> this is my question should i do  cardio or do gym ? thanks



I do mostly weights and some cardio. Cardio 2 times per week. Weights about 4-5 days per week.

Everyone is different.

And remember that ol' saying: diet is everything.


----------

